# 1938 Elgin Barn Find. With BikeBug motor



## Mkc1hno (Aug 5, 2012)

I was down in SE Kansas and found this Elgin at a yard sale. The guy said it was a 1938.
It looks like the BikeBug was put on in the late 60's or 70's.


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 5, 2012)

*That Is WAY COOL!*

Does it run?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 5, 2012)

I hope you bought it!!!!


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 5, 2012)

^ What he said!


----------



## Mkc1hno (Aug 6, 2012)

*1941 elgin*

I did buy it.  I removed the motor and working on it now, it does have spark and compression.
It does seem to be a 1941 after all, with the aftermarket chain guard.
I would like to get the fork truss rods and correct chain guard, but I'm assuming thats going to be a bit difficult.
Here's some pics with that motor removed.









Album of pic's:
http://s401.photobucket.com/albums/pp99/mkc1hno/1938 Elgin/


----------



## bricycle (Aug 6, 2012)

I have an Elgin seat and guard for that. I think that may be a Manton & Smith? guard.


----------



## Mkc1hno (Aug 6, 2012)

Cool.  Do you have any pics of the seat and guard?  What are you asking?
Thanks Heath.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 6, 2012)

Mkc1hno said:


> Cool.  Do you have any pics of the seat and guard?  What are you asking?
> Thanks Heath.




I'll post some pics when I get home....I have $70 in the recovered seat and $40 in the Guard.
Domestic shipping probably $20?, so $130.00 I may have an original seat also...have to dig.
FYI... your stem is correct.  bri.


----------



## Mkc1hno (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks.  I'm planning on keeping the paint as is.  The patina is pretty cool looking.
So a rough looking seat and guard would match this bike the best.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 6, 2012)

Mkc1hno said:


> Thanks.  I'm planning on keeping the paint as is.  The patina is pretty cool looking.
> So a rough looking seat and guard would match this bike the best.




...yea yellow and black cool, but not the original patina...a repaint.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 7, 2012)

Got pics of the seat and guard will post 2-night.....sorry I fell asleep.....lol.


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 7, 2012)

Its only original once.

I say leave the original patina/history alone.(Just clean it)

I dont think Mkc is gonna be leaving that bike outside.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 7, 2012)

see Parts pics above......   Oh, don't let the "fringe" scare ya off...it's removable!....lol!


----------



## Mkc1hno (Aug 8, 2012)

Did a little work on the Elgin.


----------



## Mkc1hno (Aug 8, 2012)

Bri, 
Thanks for the pics, I may be interested in the guard.  I found an old leather seat laying around that is working for now.
I'll let you know about the guard.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok. the '39-42's usually had the "egg cup" springed seats with the oblong front spring. Jusy say'n..... She cleaned up nice!


----------

